# Afrikancel's guide on how to take a picture for the Ratings subforum



## Afrikancel (Feb 15, 2019)

If you post a picture on this subforum please provide the following 5 ideally.


Front face profile to determine harmony and facial attractiveness
Side profile of face to determine forward projection, brow ridges ect.
Candid image
Body beside something we can scale it with to determine height and frame
You in motion (video)
These images must be non-selfie to reduce the lens distortion. Ideally get someone else to take the pics/video. Additionally ensure you get the correct plane when taking pictures.

Examples of well taken pictures of chads.


Here is a side profile








Here we can see an ideal picture of an incels frame in a gym setting. We can gauge his height roughly (under 6' and probably 5'9 at the most , judging by skull size and boyish looks).





Addditionally we can see a gigachad in motion. This is perhaps the most important way to rate because it is the closest we can get to 3d through a computer screen.






Here is a front picture so we can see facial features cleary and anaylyze under eyearea, eye color, eyebrows, jaw width, robustness ect ect.








Candids are important because they are non-frauded and is how poeple see you. I base all my looksmaxxing/rating on candid videos of me in motion tbh because they are the least cope with zero frauding. This isn't the best example because idk how likely it is that any picture taken of a model is truly candid.






The ideal source is in person, but a candid HD video of you in a social setting is very good.


----------



## androidcel (Feb 15, 2019)

sticky this


----------



## Coping (Feb 15, 2019)

High iq thread, almost every side profile pic I see here is not an actual side profile


----------



## Heirio (Feb 15, 2019)

@11gaijin sticky my niggy, this ratings section is turning into reddit 



Afrikancel said:


> Here is a front picture so we can see facial features cleary and anaylyze under eyearea, eye color, eyebrows, jaw width, robustness ect ect.
> 
> 
> View attachment 20824



also holy fk chico gives some life to people with under eye bags and asymmetrical eyes. His pfl is fucking ridiculous though


----------



## bolgin (Feb 15, 2019)

Heirio said:


> @11gaijin sticky my niggy, this ratings section is turning into reddit
> 
> 
> 
> also holy fk chico gives some life to people with under eye bags and asymmetrical eyes. His pfl is fucking ridiculous though



his pfl is very good

i would say 37-38-39


----------



## RedPilledStemcel (Feb 19, 2019)

bolgin said:


> his pfl is very good
> 
> i would say 37-38-39


It's not that high....his pfl seems pretty average, just his eye shape is ideal. His eyebags make his eye area look better. I read somewhere on realself that it has to do with the hypertrophy of the muscle that controls the lower eyelid or fat deposits. (probably from squinting jfl)

Eyebags like these are gross


----------



## Jaded (Feb 22, 2019)

RIP


----------



## BLEG PERSON (Feb 28, 2019)

I've got shit to add.

if your gonna take selfies don't look down at your camera or lay down looking up this neutralises the effect of gravity and how the soft tissue is situated on your bone structure.
If you are going to take 3/4 photos don't hide your ogee curve, this is common in ugly foids but is still al possible situation for guys with long hair.
Tie your hair back if you have long hair, however, if you want to have certain hairstyles rated specify that in the title.
Average your scores that are given and that's your looks rating, don't be a bitch about it.


----------



## ChoSeungHui (Mar 2, 2019)

free him


----------



## Nibba (Mar 2, 2019)

BLEG PERSON said:


> I've got shit to add.


Yes good very valuable last point



ChoSeungHui said:


> free him


He doesn't want to bro. He told me he's don't with PSL and honor his name which I will attempt to do


----------



## Lorsss (Mar 7, 2019)

Afrikancel said:


> If you post a pi
> View attachment 20820
> 
> 
> Addditionally we can see a gi


my frame is really ugly, my hips are even wider then him


----------

